# live rock



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

I converted my 33 gal tank from tropical to salt 1 1/2 weeks ago. I put in two live rocks aprox 15lbs. which were cured and looked very healthy. I tested my water everything is fine. Then i added two more rocks in yesterday plus 1 hermit crab and another power head. And my question is why are the rocks going white? Should I get a skimmer? 
I was told a skimmer isn't necessary at first. 
I leave my light ( which is a 50/50 florcesent) on about 6 hrs. 
Could there be something else going in the tank?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

It is common for Coralline algae that has been exposed to air for any length of time, to die off. The Coralline turns white and, over time, new Coralline will grow over top the old. Your concern now is to keep the water levels in check and ensure that conditions are optimal for coralline growth. Phosphates inhibit coralline growth, so makesure to keep phosphate levels at 0. Pay attention to your Calcium and Alkalinity levels as Coralline requires adequate levels of both for successful growth.

6 hours is not a lot of time for Lighting. You may want to up that a bit.

A skimmer isn't an immediate necessity, especially through the cycle process, But it is recommended, and will be a necessity before you begin to add livestock.


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the help.
But now you have me questioning the calcuim level and the PH. What is the proper reading on both? I never knew I had to test for calcuim. (my bad). From the looks of things I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't feel bad even the expers are still learing. Ph should be about 7.9-8.2 and calcium should be about 350-450. what kind of coral do you have(if you have any)?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry should have read all first and not just the last post i know. you have no corals and it's a new tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i highly highly recommend alot more research before moving forward.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Ideal Parameters

Temp - 78f-82f
Ph - 8.2-8.4
SG - 1.0264 (or 35ppt)
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - < 05 ppm
Phosphate - 0 ppm
Calcium - 400-500 ppm
Alkalinity - 8-12 dkh
Magnesium - 1285 ppm


----------

